# PC hangs when opening GPU-Z



## bjayetnap (Jan 29, 2013)

This rarely happens but i found it annoying and i want to fix it (hopefully). Awhile ago I'm playing Red Alert 3 for about 45 minutes - 1 hour then i closed it, and immediately opened GPU-Z to check the Video Card status, temp, usage, fan speed, etc. Then my computer hangs, mouse and keyboard is not functioning, the screen freezes and my only option is to hard reset. I experienced this 2 times already. 

do you know what cause this? and how do i fix this?

My Computer Spec's

0. OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
1. CPU - Intel G620
2. Motherboard: - Gigabyte H61M DS2 rev 2.1
3. RAM - 4GB
4. PowerColor HD 7750. ( updated driver )

GPU-Z Version: 0.6.7
Additional Info: When i restarted the computer and opened GPU-Z it gave me an error saying OpenCL is not detected or something, I re-Opened it and it went fined.

thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah does that to me some time too, how ever if i wait a while it carry's on like normal.  For the last few weeks it's not happened.

Just tried it just even the older version of it and it's not happening what changed i have no idea..

Any chance your blocking it from checking for updates ?.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2013)

can you reproduce the system hang ? if yes then we could try a few builds to see what causes it.

any chance it happens after standby ?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2013)

I have tried to get it again but no luck and after standby it still don't do it for me at least.


----------



## dbass (Mar 25, 2013)

*I've the exact same problem*

Hi guys,

since several months I also have exact the same issue with GPU-Z. But for me this issue happens almost every time on starting up GPU-Z (after rebooting, after playing etc.). When I starting GPU-Z I see the loading screen and the computer freezes completly. So I have to reset. Sometimes it starts and work (very rarely), but I don't have any idea why. In the next moment, when I start it again, it'll freeze my system. I'll appreciate every hint because I like GPU-Z and want to keep using it. Google and looking for errors in windows don't help me so far...

I've done only driver refreshes in the past (currently 13.3 beta 3, failed also in 13.1 WHQL) and no fresh OS install or so. And at some point in the past it stopped working for me. But I can hardly say when and why. It happens also in the current and older versions and it is independent from (non-)overclocking. Please let me know, if you have any idea!

My system specs (some parts): Core i5 750 (@ 3,2 GHz), ASUS 5850 TOP (@ 825MHz/1200MHz), G.Skill 8 GB RAM (default), ASUS P7P55D

Regards


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to get a computer lock up too, then i had to RMA my old 8350 and board and switched over to my intel. Of course i then reinstalled windows and all drivers, but i have noted i've never had the problem since, so i couldnt be sure if it was related to my hardware issues or just plain refreshing my SSD


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I used to get a computer lock up too, then i had to RMA my old 8350 and board and switched over to my intel. Of course i then reinstalled windows and all drivers, but i have noted i've never had the problem since, so i couldnt be sure if it was related to my hardware issues or just plain refreshing my SSD



I think it's to do with beta display drivers but cannot be 100% sure..


----------



## dbass (Mar 25, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I think it's to do with beta display drivers but cannot be 100% sure..


Not for me, happen even with the Catalyst 13.1 WHQL driver.


----------



## kn00tcn (May 19, 2013)

for me, i think it started happening in one of the versions from the past year

today i decide to try the latest & it gets weirder...

screen goes black, but it's not in sleep mode, i assume windows eventually froze since the vista heartbeat hard drive activity stopped

so i push the reset button... monitor is now saying no signal, the card is acting dead

i had to shut down entirely & everything was normal when turning it on

so... what's up with gpuz?

(4870x2, 12.6legacy, vista64)

would having rivatuner open for monitoring be a problem? & gpuz doesnt kill the system instantly, it takes 15 or 30 secs after opening/running fine for it to hang the OS


----------



## Dethrot (Jun 13, 2013)

*Random darkscreen*



dbass said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> since several months I also have exact the same issue with GPU-Z. But for me this issue happens almost every time on starting up GPU-Z (after rebooting, after playing etc.). When I starting GPU-Z I see the loading screen and the computer freezes completly. So I have to reset. Sometimes it starts and work (very rarely), but I don't have any idea why. In the next moment, when I start it again, it'll freeze my system. I'll appreciate every hint because I like GPU-Z and want to keep using it. Google and looking for errors in windows don't help me so far...
> 
> ...



Mine does the same thing. After starting my computer and then opening GPU-Z after about 1 minute to let everything get up an running (ssd installed). About once per month or so my screens go black after open screen hangs. Then another 30 seconds or so the computer reboots and ask to "start windows normally" etc. screen. This has been going on for the last year or so and I have always updated to newest version as soon as available. 
 Any ideas why this happens and can I do anything on my side to stop this ?


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 4, 2014)

my pc freezes up as soon as i run gpu-z with my 2 r9 290's. i tried going back to 14.4 whql and it just froze on me 0_0.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2014)

Gabkicks said:


> my pc freezes up as soon as i run gpu-z with my 2 r9 290's. i tried going back to 14.4 whql and it just froze on me 0_0.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hang-when-playing-video-on-hawaii-gpu.204184/
does this fix the problem?


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 6, 2014)

i think my cpu was just unstable from not enough voltage, i think. nope, spoke too soon. after a long time of gaming i tried running gpu-z with someo ther programs running in background and pc froze/hangs again.

i'll try uninstalling gpuz and making sure i have the one posted above installed


----------

